# Grazon Purchase Legality Texas



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

So our pasture has a ton of weeds mixed in with the grass, so do the neighboring pastures. Last years project when i got the horses was divvying the property up into smaller pastures for grazing rotations. So I am now onto wanting to manage the nightshade, bitterweed, curly dock, and a few others. I am hoping to spray for a couple years keep on top of mowing and fertilizer. Then discontinue herbicide use, except for near the fence line.


So I was looking at the below. If I am treating a pasture in Kaufman county, I assume that means I can treat without an issue? Can I also purchase without issue, or is that another thing altogether? I just didnt want to be an idiot and go to buy it and be told no. I can't order it on amazon because there are restrictions in the state.










Other option is to just buy the quart sized regular 2,4-d bottles I don't need that much. Just makes more sense pricewise to buy a bigger grazon bottle for several treatments.

I could also get a license but I am on the line of if it would be worth it long term for how little i am treating, if I do need the license to buy.

Basically.

1. buy grazon legally without license, yay.
2. buy quart bottles of 2,4-d
3. just get the applicators license, buy grazon, do paperwork.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Contact your county extension office. 

They are great resources on noxious weed control and may even have resources (supplies or labor or training) to help.


----------

